# Pezzi da runners



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;HjfxLjdR1Bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjfxLjdR1Bg[/video]

Questa quando si corre va a pennello


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

quando corro ascolto di tutto...... ma quando partono queste raggiungo velocità iperboliche, sarà perchè le collego alle immagini, perchè ho il desiderio della fuga, perchè mi piacciono i "crescendo".......

[video=youtube;VTIkDmNVJeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTIkDmNVJeA[/video]

[video=youtube;20EqMwCv9PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20EqMwCv9PA[/video]


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> quando corro ascolto di tutto...... ma quando partono queste raggiungo velocità iperboliche, sarà perchè le collego alle immagini, perchè ho il desiderio della fuga, perchè mi piacciono i "crescendo".......
> 
> [video=youtube;VTIkDmNVJeA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTIkDmNVJeA[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;20EqMwCv9PA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20EqMwCv9PA[/video]


G.F. Handel! Che splendore!

E sai una cosa?
Ora ci faccio un thread sul tema.


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

Ecco.
Io non ho una vera e propria playlist (sono pigra: egoisticamente l'intenzione è di sfruttarmi per metterne su una).
Le "vostre" canzoni da running.


Tanto lo so che vi piace postare canzoncine, quindi postate.


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> G.F. Handel! Che splendore!
> 
> E sai una cosa?
> Ora ci faccio un thread sul tema.


ottima idea !


----------



## patroclo (5 Luglio 2016)

non riesci a spostare qui gli ultimi messaggi dall'altra discussione ?


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> non riesci a spostare qui gli ultimi messaggi dall'altra discussione ?


io non posso, bisogna chiedere a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION]


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

che devo spostare?


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Ecco.
> Io non ho una vera e propria playlist (sono pigra: egoisticamente l'intenzione è di sfruttarmi per metterne su una).
> Le "vostre" canzoni da running.
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;nCBASt507WA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCBASt507WA[/video]


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> che devo spostare?


Gli ultimi 4 post di "quelle belle da lasciare il segno"


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Gli ultimi 4 post di "quelle belle da lasciare il segno"


provvedo


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> provvedo


Grazie


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube;MwPb7g_BlXQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwPb7g_BlXQ[/video]


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2016)

a volte rock, a volte classica... dipende dall'umore della giornata.


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> a volte rock, a volte classica... dipende dall'umore della giornata.


Voglio i video


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Voglio i video



[video=youtube;HranniLmZUo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HranniLmZUo[/video]


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Voglio i video


ok 
questo folk perfetto per correre rilassati
[video=youtube;oN86d0CdgHQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oN86d0CdgHQ[/video]
questo per dare un po' di ritmo...
[video=youtube;H07kvnpALX4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H07kvnpALX4[/video]
questo è un bel pezzo classico
[video=youtube_share;mJ_fkw5j-t0]https://youtu.be/mJ_fkw5j-t0?t=34[/video]
e se vuoi correre coi marines... :carneval:
[video=youtube;kpVULORy7ug]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpVULORy7ug[/video]


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

@_Nobody_ sapevo mi avresti dato soddisfazioni. Full metal jacket è il massimo :rotfl:

[video=youtube;UOQpib1EweQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQpib1EweQ[/video]


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> @_Nobody_ sapevo mi avresti dato soddisfazioni. Full metal jacket è il massimo :rotfl:
> 
> [video=youtube;UOQpib1EweQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UOQpib1EweQ[/video]


i calibro 35!!!:singleeye:
certe marce militari danno il ritmo di corsa come niente altro al mondo


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> i calibro 35!!!:singleeye:
> certe marce militari danno il ritmo di corsa come niente altro al mondo


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
anche ste due aridanno

[video=youtube;OckC8YFTfqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OckC8YFTfqQ[/video]

[video=youtube;q5r5_4_nZTg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5r5_4_nZTg[/video]


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> anche ste due aridanno
> 
> [video=youtube;OckC8YFTfqQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OckC8YFTfqQ[/video]
> ...


ma questi vanno bene per le ripetute :carneval: troppo, troppo veloci :singleeye:


----------



## Spot (5 Luglio 2016)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma questi vanno bene per le ripetute :carneval: troppo, troppo veloci :singleeye:


te sei troppo tecnico per me


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> te sei troppo tecnico per me


le ripetute sono brevi tratti di corsa veloce o scatti (spesso in salita) intervallati da corsa lentissima o da camminata... servono a migliorare le prestazioni. Io non le faccio mai, sia per i tendini sia perchè fondamentalmente mi è sempre piaciuto correre liberamente fregandomene dei tempi


----------



## marietto (5 Luglio 2016)

[video=youtube_share;Y1D3a5eDJIs]https://youtu.be/Y1D3a5eDJIs[/video]


----------



## oro.blu (6 Luglio 2016)

Ora che corro con mio marito, niente più musica. Si parlicchia un po'...  Sinceramente é più semplice correre ascoltando musica. Ti da la cadenza costante.


----------

